# Driver for SSC P7 C-Bin LED



## Strangerous (Jul 1, 2008)

What "driver" do you good folks suggest for my very first 2D Maglite modification? I will be installing a sleeve in the 2Dmaglite to accept Rechargeable 1000mah CR123A batteries, as I want this maglite to utilize the same battery as my Fenix P3D Q5... I'm just looking for something that will get me as close to the 900 lumens as possible. 

So far my "parts" are as follows:
Aspherical lens for D-sized Maglite
SSC P7 C-Bin LED w/ star
PVC pipe for custom insert for battery

I know that the 3.6V~3.7V voltage input is what the said LED is rated for, so will I: 
Be able to direct drive this LED with 2 rechargeable CR123A's in parallel and revieve optimal performance?
Utilize a single CR123A direct drive, get optimal performance, and save the weight of the extra battery?
Impliment a "Driver" to get the desired "Balls to the Walls" performance? 

Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Strangerous (Jul 3, 2008)

Is this is the correct area of the forum?


----------



## Jarl (Jul 3, 2008)

rechargeable CR123A's don't exist, ever. The A means they're primaries, and non-rechargeable. A CR123A has higher capacity than an RCR.

Rechargeable CR123's are normally called RCR123's- just simpler that way.

Two li-ion's in parallel would be a good bet. I'd advise larger capacity- at least 2000mah actual capacity to prevent excessive discharge of the battery- li-ions aren't too happy discharged faster than 1.5C


----------



## Strangerous (Jul 3, 2008)

So direct drive would yield the best performance out of the P7? 
(Sorry about the rechargeable CR123A... I have the same opinion of using the right name for things in my other hobby... Clips vs. Mags)


----------



## mrk442 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have seen nothing but horrible results from P7's with aspherical lenses do yourself a favor and just get a good quality glass lens


----------



## herulach (Sep 3, 2008)

I have just modded a DX P7 light with one of KD's 'Super output 3 mode P7 Driver'. Works very well from a 7.2V (i.e. 2x18650) pack, with a drive current of 2.97 (fresh bats), dropping to 2.9 (c.7V). It is notiveably definitely brighter than direct drive. Its not all fantastic though, the whine out of the thing at low & medium modes is the most annoying noise ever, might not be bad if you're mounting it inside light, but I have mine in a little control box.


----------



## saabluster (Sep 3, 2008)

Strangerous said:


> Is this is the correct area of the forum?


No. It should be in the "*Flashlight Electronics "* forum.


----------



## easilyled (Sep 5, 2008)

Strangerous said:


> Is this is the correct area of the forum?



I think you would have more advice and help by posting in the Homemade and Modified Lights Forum
since you are also attempting to perform a mod.


----------

